# Which raft pump? Just got new raft. Alaska in 11 days.



## danattherock (Aug 20, 2008)

I need to buy a pump for a 14'4" Sotar with standard floor. I had planned on waiting until I found out the guy that sold me the raft (in Alaska) is sending one pump up with the raft. H e is sending the raft to the bush town where our float trip originates from. That was cheaper than him sending me the raft to NC where I live. For a remote fly in trip, I want two pumps. So now I need to order one real quickly. What pump do you suggest? K pumps any good? Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## tyaker (Dec 11, 2004)

K-pumps are decent pumps... I have a first generation K pump and it is ok for topping off- would much rather have an NRS or Carlson Barrel for inflating from nothing. Supposedly, though, the new K pumps are better and even more compact than mine. Probably a good choice for a fly-in trip.


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

I have one of the smaller k-pumps and carry it as a top off pump and it works great. We've also done some self-support using a mini-me and pumped from rolled using it. It takes awhile but is possible and is nice that it's so compact once you put on. I guess you'll just have to judge if the weight and bulk of a barrel pump will be worth it to you. I certainly wouldn't settle for anything less than a Carlson if you buy a barrel pump. Good luck!


----------



## danattherock (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I ordered a K40 yesterday and had it sent 2nd day. Hope that will work out ok for a 14' raft. Looked to be more compact/light than many other options. Hopefully it won't take too long to inflate the raft.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

you'll be fine. they are well built pumps and that one has a 4 inch barrel. don't forget to put someone else to work on other chambers with your back up pump too. with two pumps and two people, it shouldn't take any time.


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

danattherock said:


> Thanks for the input. I ordered a K40 yesterday and had it sent 2nd day. Hope that will work out ok for a 14' raft. Looked to be more compact/light than many other options. Hopefully it won't take too long to inflate the raft.


K Pumps are great for top-off (and backup) but kinda painful for complete inflation. Hope your outfitter set you up with a good barrel pump for the primary!


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

*Foot-pumps*

Given back trouble, I quit using barrel pumps. For initial inflation and compact packing, I like the Bravo foot-pump: cheap, rugged, and it delivers ample pressure.


----------



## FishnPhil (Aug 27, 2007)

This is the one that I have:

Bravo Superturbo BST 12 HPP Air Pump

I absolutely LOVE it, works awesome and tops me off too so I have no need for the foot pump other than carrying it with me while floating.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

fishinphil, not too many car batteries to hook onto where he is going and i don't think his bush pilot is going to pop the hood on his cessna either.:wink:


----------

